# Newbie needs sanitation advce



## HillbillyTom (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm sanitizing with kmeta and have a batch of raspberry going at the moment. My issue is sanitizing the stirrer each day when I punch down the cap. It seems like a lot to mix a new batch of sanitizer every day for the spoon, thief, hydrometer, etc. Can't I just keep the solution in a spare sanitizing bucket? Maybe use a turkey baster to splash solution on the longer items and then keep a lid tightly on the bucket between uses?

If so, how long should I keep the solution before pouring it out and making a new batch?


----------



## robie (Mar 6, 2012)

HillbillyTom said:


> I'm sanitizing with kmeta and have a batch of raspberry going at the moment. My issue is sanitizing the stirrer each day when I punch down the cap. It seems like a lot to mix a new batch of sanitizer every day for the spoon, thief, hydrometer, etc. Can't I just keep the solution in a spare sanitizing bucket? Maybe use a turkey baster to splash solution on the longer items and then keep a lid tightly on the bucket between uses?
> 
> If so, how long should I keep the solution before pouring it out and making a new batch?



Make a gallon batch of sanitizer at a time and draw from it.
Buy a spray bottle at your local grocer and fill it with your sanitizer. Spray and rinse the item each time you use it. (I know they say you don't have to rinse, but except for sanitizing bottles at bottling time, I always rinse.)

I like Kmeta when I can spray or pour it into a vessel, then seal up that vessel, so the fumes can do the sanitizing.

For items like spoons, siphon, thief, stir sticks, ..etc, I use StarSan, which is a contact sanitizer, not a fumes sanitizer, like Kmeta. I keep a spray bottle of both sanitizers and use the one most appropriate for the job. On a daily basis, I use the spray bottle of StarSan 3:1 compared to Kmeta.

As long as a batch of Kmeta sanitizing solution will burn your nose, it is still good.


----------



## HillbillyTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the great info. I have ordered a supply of C-Brite...is that comparable and suitable for keeping in the spray bottle?


----------



## robie (Mar 6, 2012)

HillbillyTom said:


> Thanks for the great info. I have ordered a supply of C-Brite...is that comparable and suitable for keeping in the spray bottle?



I believe C Brite is chlorine based and should never be used in/on anything that will contact wine. The chlorine can contact natural cork, which can easily result in cork taint, which will absolutely ruin your wine.

There are other cleaners out there that are much better. besides, you will be much better off if you have a separate cleaner and a separate sanitizer. 

Buy some StarSan and some Kmeta powder. They are the only sanitizers you will need.

For a sanitizing solution, mix the Kmeta at 3 tablespoons per gallon of water.


----------



## HillbillyTom (Mar 6, 2012)

That sucks! I bought the stinking C-Brite at a winemaking supply house. What a bummer and a waste of money! Thanks again for the posts and help!


----------



## robie (Mar 6, 2012)

HillbillyTom said:


> That sucks! I bought the stinking C-Brite at a winemaking supply house. What a bummer and a waste of money! Thanks again for the posts and help!



I can't understand why such supply places won't warn wine makers of the dangers of chlorine. Probably because they are more focused on beer brewing than wine making.

Just a side note, but if you use only fully artificial corks, chlorine is not as big a problem. Some wine makers still use chlorine on the floors and such, which is not a problem.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Mar 6, 2012)

Rinsing the kmeta solution renders the sterilization void. If the rinse water is infected, so will your wine be infected.

Kmeta solution is only a sterilizer during WET CONTACT. It won't hurt the wine to have that wet tools amount added to it.


----------



## robie (Mar 6, 2012)

DoctorCAD said:


> Rinsing the kmeta solution renders the sterilization void. If the rinse water is infected, so will your wine be infected.
> 
> Kmeta solution is only a sterilizer during WET CONTACT. It won't hurt the wine to have that wet tools amount added to it.



First off, the purpose it not to sterilize, it is to sanitize. There is a huge difference in these two!

Tap water is considered to qualify as sanitized. If you have bad water, such as some untested private water wells, don't rinse. Better still don't even use bad water, period. Get your water from the clean water stations at places like Wal-mart. The private well water I grew up drinking was pretty goo stuff. 

I just don't like the continual build up of sulfites, because I can't control that. If one accurately measures one's free SO2 levels, it is a mute point, since one will know exactly what is needed. I now am able to accurately measure the free SO2 level, but I STILL prefer to rinse.

I use a lot of StarSan, which also says it doesn't have to be rinsed. If one doesn't care about the level of such chemicals in one's wine, one could just use StarSan to top off. Yes, that would be pretty stupid, but if one doesn't need to rinse, why not, it is cheaper than wine?!!!!!. How much of a non-rinse solution is too much?

As I try to always mention (but failed to do so in this thread), it is a personal preference. That is just what I choose.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Mar 7, 2012)

You are correct, I did mean to say sanitize, not sterilize (A huge difference). But I still stand on my "leave it" statement just in case there is something in the water you rinse with.

A few drops of a .05% solution in a 6 gallon carboy won't affect the SO2 levels to any measurable degree.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 7, 2012)

I use a spray bottle with k-meta solution to spray down my equipment. I have been doing this for 6 years and I have not had an issue.

StarSan is a good option - I have just never done it.


----------



## robie (Mar 7, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I use a spray bottle with k-meta solution to spray down my equipment. I have been doing this for 6 years and I have not had an issue.
> 
> StarSan is a good option - I have just never done it.



They are both good sanitizers. I keep and continually use a spray bottle of each. I wouldn't want to part with either. If I had to give up one of them, it would be the StarSan.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.fivestarchemicals.com/wp-content/uploads/StarSanTech5.pdf

I think i will pass on Starsan after reading this, or rinse. Just me.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 7, 2012)

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Brewing/Cleaning/Sanitization

Good reference table for sanitizing.


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 7, 2012)

I am using StarSan and I have a question. Must I wait until it has air dried before using. I get the impression from above that I don't even though the instructions say I do!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 7, 2012)

See the other tread I posted on this forum (these are handy).


----------



## robie (Mar 7, 2012)

REDBOATNY said:


> http://www.fivestarchemicals.com/wp-content/uploads/StarSanTech5.pdf
> 
> I think i will pass on Starsan after reading this, or rinse. Just me.



To each his own, as they say. Doesn't phase me a bit.


----------



## robie (Mar 7, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> I am using StarSan and I have a question. Must I wait until it has air dried before using. I get the impression from above that I don't even though the instructions say I do!



I'm not sure what you mean. I think you only have to leave the solution on for the required amount of time. Once it has been on that amount of time, you can use it.


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 8, 2012)

robie said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. I think you only have to leave the solution on for the required amount of time. Once it has been on that amount of time, you can use it.



What I am asking is, if the utensils are not dry after using Sanstar, can I use them - exposing the wet sanstar to the wine


----------



## robie (Mar 8, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> What I am asking is, if the utensils are not dry after using Sanstar, can I use them - exposing the wet sanstar to the wine



Yes you can use them wet. This is where I take a slight detour with StarSan, I always rinse it off with water, anyway. Don't want to fight about it, it is just my preference.


----------



## TomC (Mar 9, 2012)

I leave my stirrer inside the primary with the must.


----------

